# Comment visionner ses photos



## lasperule (26 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

Le mois dernier j'ai acheté un Apple TV 4 et je l'utilise beaucoup comme lecteur multimédia pour voir mes séries et films stockés sur mon NAS.
Pour regarder mes vidéos j'ai choisi VLC. Tout est simple et se passe formidablement bien.

Mais pour mes photos que je prends avec mon appareil photo là les choses se compliquent.
Depuis la carte mémoire soit je passe par mon MacBook Pro en les ayant préalablement stocker dessus, soit j'utilise Plex où là aussi je dois au préalable synchroniser le dossier photos.
N'y a-t-il pas une application ou une procédure beaucoup plus simple pour visionner ses photos avec l'Apple TV ?


----------



## edenpulse (26 Juillet 2019)

Utiliser iCloud ?


----------



## lasperule (26 Juillet 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Il est vrai que l'on fait parti de cette génération où tout doit passer par le cloud 
Mais pourquoi dois-je utiliser un serveur (payant) alors que j'ai mon propre serveur chez moi ?
Mettre mes photos sur mon NAS me prend que quelques secondes alors que pour les uploader sur icloud ... 

Je vais essayer ta solution edenpulse mais, y a pas une autre solution plus simple ?


----------



## edenpulse (26 Juillet 2019)

Typiquement, si ton NAS est un Synology, il y a DS Photos qui fait le job. Application sur Apple TV qui permet de faire ce que tu cherches.


----------



## lasperule (26 Juillet 2019)

Wouééé, mais voilààà moi mon NAS n'est pas un Synology 

C'est un NAS que je me suis confectionné et qui tourne sous OpenMediaVault. Un peu ce style là https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EkWwkajnLM
Je vais fouiner chez OMV pour voir s'il y a quelque chose mais j'en doute.

Pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire pire 

En attendant d'autres solutions, je vais continuer à utiliser Plex sous Apple TV mais pour moi ce n'est pas le top.


----------

